# Animus Apparel is here!!!



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

After talking about it for the last couple of months, Animus Apparel is here!.

I did try and add the image to my avatar but Barry just won't budge! I have just this minute finalised the logo design and the designs for the t shirts, shorts and rash guards that are on the way to me!

Can't wait for them to arrive and start promoting the brand!

Hoping to do something with Brig and possibly some of the local bigger events.

I'll keep you all updated with regards to web sites, twitter, facebook and all of that mallarky as they come.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Cool - look forward to seeing the gear

To move Barry you need to change yoru avatar, it looks like you have just changed your profile picture


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

Ah ok, as soon as I get the stock in I'll show you and then I'm off to stores to get them to stock.

Exciting times


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice man, really like that logo


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Good work, the name made me think instantly of Assasins Creed though...


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Another brand joins the fray, good luck mate


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Is that a pidgeon as the logo? LOL!


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

lmao! I knew someone would say that at some point! It's a dove. The brand is aimed at taking away the whole 'look at me - I fight in a cage and I'm solid' and focussing more on the traditions of martial arts ans the spirituality that comes or went with it. Deep I know and that's as deep as I go.

Our first range will be basically the following pics and then after christmas we're looking at a thai inspired range too.

:thumb


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

What does the Dove specifically represent in MA?


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

The dove doesn't represent anything specific to martial arts, it is the western symbol of spirit, soul, courage and hope, which it was animus means when translated from latin to english.

If ww3 does come we're doomed? Not if we wear animus apparel. Go out and buy some and save yourself!!!!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

what does the pigeon represent to MMA????


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

marc said:


> what does the pigeon represent to MMA????


id like to know this aswell? Do pidgeons have more protein than other feathered birds? is this why its there?


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

ewrayzor said:


> The dove doesn't represent anything specific to martial arts, it is the western symbol of spirit, soul, courage and hope, which it was animus means when translated from latin to english.
> 
> *If ww3 does come we're doomed? Not if we wear animus apparel. Go out and buy some and save yourself!!!!*


lol mate, that is the funniest bit of marketing I have ever herd, made my day


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Barry coming into your life was no accident :0


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

I just twigged, your from Liverpool area?

that would make 3 brands around that area lol


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

SanshouMatt said:


> Good work, the name made me think instantly of Assasins Creed though...


Makes me think of Assasins Creed also haha.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

GunnerKes said:


> Barry coming into your life was no accident :0


Haha, I think it was all a set up for branding.

Re-arrange the words, ImAnus lol :laugh:

An'Imus':

kick your arse

win the fight

fart while i revserse triangle

anÂ·iÂ·mus   /ˈÃ¦nəməs/ Show Spelled

[an-uh-muhs] Show IPA

â€"noun

1. strong dislike or enmity; hostile attitude; animosity.

2. purpose; intention; animating spirit.

3. (in the psychology of C. G. Jung) the masculine principle, esp. as present in women ( contrasted with anima).


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

good luck mate, all looks good, looking forward to seeing the designs


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

TheIceman5 said:


> Makes me think of Assasins Creed also haha.


And me! LOL


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

cheers. Should receive stock at the end of the month/beginning of Decemeber. Already got some ideas in my head for the next line too, which is good


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

if you squint your eyes, turn the screen upside down, it looks like a mushroom shaped penis with two weird balls lol

no ****


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

omg! Why would you turn it upside and squint your eyes!


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

jeevan said:


> if you squint your eyes, turn the screen upside down, it looks like a mushroom shaped penis with two weird balls lol
> 
> no ****


I cant believe I just tried that! haha


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

:whs


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

oh dear, i did that too


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Razorstorm said:


> oh dear, i did that too


You would do anything to see some nads


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

I would do anything for you to stop sending me pics of your nads


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Razorstorm said:


> I would do anything for you to stop sending me pics of your nads


sorry dude thought you liked it?


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

OK, without taking the mike! Can I get your honest ops on these please? These are the first batch that should be coming. Also running with the same in black/blue


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

IMHO i wouldnt have the pigeon so big in centre front, i would have it on the back of the rashguards, shorts look nice, although i would stay away from having .co.uk on the leg and just have Animus apparel if you are trying to create a brand


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

marc said:


> IMHO i wouldnt have the pigeon so big in centre front, i would have it on the back of the rashguards, shorts look nice, *although i would stay away from having .co.uk* on the leg and just have Animus apparel if you are trying to create a brand


True story, also your logo will have to be block colour as they wont be able to print ur fades and gradients unless you have a professional graphics guy to sort it


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

I've had thoughts about the co.uk too. I have already had examples of the fade in screen and sublimation and looked nice. I did want block though first as I was going to embroider the shorts at least.

I've been very lucky in that the factory I found to make the gear are also producing rashguards for a very high end company that also has a bird on their logo! Their printing is very good.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

ewrayzor said:


> I've had thoughts about the co.uk too. I have already had examples of the fade in screen and sublimation and looked nice. I did want block though first as I was going to embroider the shorts at least.
> 
> I've been very lucky in that the factory I found to make the gear are also producing rashguards for a very high end company that also has a bird on their logo! Their printing is very good.


They all say that haha xD


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Razorstorm said:


> They all say that haha xD


But good luck dude


----------



## mattyb (Oct 22, 2010)

Im just getting into the sport, and would be interested in the finished article, and prices......I will watch with interest.


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

mattyb said:


> Im just getting into the sport, and would be interested in the finished article, and prices......I will watch with interest.


This is another thing to concider, Prices. I get new brands contact me all the time and there RRP is equal or more to brands like Jaco, Hayabusa and Venum. People will be hard pushed to part with the hard earned money for a pair of shorts they dont know.

It will be hard tho as you wont have great buying power so initial costs will be high.


----------



## mattyb (Oct 22, 2010)

I've had a look at the Venum Kits, the tops look cool, and the Rash Guards look impressive too. :thumb


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

mattyb said:


> I've had a look at the Venum Kits, the tops look cool, and the Rash Guards look impressive too. :thumb


Ewyrazor are you selling these now too??


----------



## mattyb (Oct 22, 2010)

I'd love to be able to put money in the direction of someone on here, rather than someone that i dont 'Know'. Buying stuff from people here is a better bet for me.... SO if anone is selling Venom Rash Guards/Shorts, can you let me know. :thumb


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

marc said:


> Ewyrazor are you selling these now too??


No idea where that came from! Just the Animus gear, which is my own brand.


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

I like the gear mate, Id buy em


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

ha, the irony. You wont have to mate. Not if you're fighting at ommac. Getting some banners at that event too!


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Still waiting out to hear from em mate. Emailed about OMMAC and AFC, as of yet nowt :/


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

just hold tight a little. Scanlon, who organises the event with zorba is fighting ufc debut next week so I think unexpectedly things are a bit up in the air!

I spoke with him through the week about the amateur night and I know there are still spaces. If you want to pm me your number and details I'll have a word if I get to see him through the week. There's a good chance though that I may not see him. I think he'll be out to Germany midweek.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

Just got in from work to find that our rashguards are here! They look great and I'll get some pics up when other stuff arives. The printing is awesome. We went with an idot print to make sure that all the fades of the logos are there and they've turned out just as they look on our images. We have black/red with the logo on y avatar and black blue like the logo form our twitter avatar. I'm like a kid in a candy store. I want to keep them all but only actually have 12 left as they sold to stores before I got them!

Can't wait to get the shorts, thai pads and t's now!


----------

